# Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?



## Hecht Angler (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor kurzem eine schöne Brasse gefangen und auch mit heim genommen, wo ich sie schließlich geputzt habe. Da ich zuvor noch nie großartig etwas mit Brassen zu tun hatte und dies auch meine erste war, stellte ich mich wahrscheinlich dementsprechend blöd an beim Putzen, da ich eine halbe Ewigkeit dazu benötigte.
Irgendwie war alles voller Gräten und die Bauchseite steinhart.

Nun zu meiner egtl. Frage. Kann mir jmd. von Euch ein paar Tipss geben, wie, bzw. in welcher Reihenfolge man eine Brasse richtig ausnimmt. Wie funktioniert das dann egtl. mit dem filitieren? Wo muss man da bei einer Brasse ansetzen und wie dick sind dann ca. die Scheiben letztendlich?

Vielen Dank für Euere Antworten und weiterhin Petri Heil!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Warius (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Bei den meisten Fischen die ich mitnehme, gehe ich folgendermaßen vor:

1. Den Fisch vollständig schuppen...

2. Vom Waidloch her die Bauchdecke bis zum Kiemenansatz öffnen...

3. Eingeweide und Schwimmblase herausziehen, bis zum Kiemenansatz...

4. Den Kopf abtrennen, und zwar so, dass die Eingeweide gleich mit abfallen...falls notwendig mit Hilfe eines Messers oder einer alten Zahnbürste die Nieren herauskratzen...

5. Jetzt kommen die Flossen dran...je nachdem was für´nen Fisch ich hab links und rechts der Rücken-bzw. Afterflosse einschneiden, Flosse dann einfach herausziehen...Bauch-und Schwanzflosse einfach abschneiden...


----------



## Ronen (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn man nen Brassen essen will?????

Ganz im ernst.... als Speisefisch ist dieser wahrlich nicht geeignet( gerade wegen der 1000 Gräten ) . Es sei denn Du machst Dir Fischbouletten draus. Ansonsten würde ich aufs Brassenessen ganz verzichten und lieber nen schönes Esox oder Barsch Filet knabbern.


Das gleiche kannst DU auf den Rapfen beziehen. Der hat sogar noch ne Gräte mehr.

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Brassen sind sehr gut ! Aber erst die ab 50cm aufwärts haben weniger kleine nervige Gräten ! Von daher nehme ich nurnoch Brassen über 50cm mit .....


----------



## Aitor (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

nuja mein fall sind sie nicht aber aber man kann sie doch sinnvoll verwerten. entweder nachbars katze geben und sich drüber amüsieren wie sie grätenspuckend durch den vorgarten hoppst (Achtung liebe tierfreunde, nicht ernst gemeint) oder die brachse einfach ausnehmen, entschuppen und dann durch den fleischwolf drehen und fischklöschen draus machen.


----------



## petrikasus (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Wenn (!!!) ich sie verwerte, dann behandle ich sie wie Barsche: 

Schnitt oben der Rückenflosse entlang nach vorne zum Kopf, am Kopf herunter zur Brustflosse. Von dort dann das Filet lösen (geht in der Regel nur bis zur Bauchmitte). 
Hinter der Rückenflosse bis kurz hinter das Waidloch durchstechen und den Schnitt auf der Mittelgräte entlang zum Schwanz führen.
Filet nun vom Körper trennen.
Mit den Schuppen nach unten legen und Haut und Schuppen mit einem sauberen Schnitt abtrennen.

Mit der anderen Fischseite wird analog verfahren. Somit spart man sich das Ausnehmen und das Schuppen.

Für Frikadellen zwei mal durch die kleinste Scheibe drehen, dann sind auch die Gräten nicht mehr spürbar.


----------



## happetier (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

diese dinger zu essen is abartig.des sind rotzfische!!!!!


----------



## Mikesch (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Unqualifizierte Aussage! :r  :v 


			
				happetier schrieb:
			
		

> diese dinger zu essen is abartig.des sind rotzfische!!!!!




Geräucherte Brachsen sind eine Delikatesse #6 . Geschmacklich besser als Forellen.

@petrikasus
 #6  , dazu noch ein Tipp: Zwiebel u. Knoblauch gleich mit durchdrehen, dadurch wird die Würzung gleichmäßiger.


----------



## Mikesch (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn man nen Brassen essen will?????
> 
> Ganz im ernst.... als Speisefisch ist dieser wahrlich nicht geeignet( gerade wegen der 1000 Gräten ) . Es sei denn Du machst Dir Fischbouletten draus. Ansonsten würde ich aufs Brassenessen ganz verzichten und lieber nen schönes Esox oder Barsch Filet knabbern.
> 
> ...


Du hast keine Ahnung. :q


----------



## Lionhead (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*



			
				happetier schrieb:
			
		

> diese dinger zu essen is abartig.des sind rotzfische!!!!!


 
Moin happetier, 
du hättest auch schreiben können, ich mag keinen Brassen essen, deine Aussage war nicht so schön.
Vielleicht hast du noch niemanden gefunden, der Brassen richtig zubereiten kann.
Oder stehst du einfach mehr auf gefrorene mit Medikamenten und allen wertvollen E`s vollgestopfte Wildzuchtlachse???

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn man nen Brassen essen will?????
> 
> Ganz im ernst.... als Speisefisch ist dieser wahrlich nicht geeignet( gerade wegen der 1000 Gräten ) . Es sei denn Du machst Dir Fischbouletten draus. Ansonsten würde ich aufs Brassenessen ganz verzichten und lieber nen schönes Esox oder Barsch Filet knabbern.
> 
> ...


 
Was der Bauer nicht kennt....|rolleyes 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Herbyg (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Hallo, 
nach dem Aufschneiden und vor dem Ausnehmen knipse ich in der Regel mit einer Kneifzange bzw. Seitenschneider noch die Brustflossen ab, da dort die meisten Schleimdrüsen sitzen. Die Schleimerei wird dann sofort auf fast Null zurückgehen.

Für alle Skeptiker und solche, die meinen Brassen wären nichts zu essen :q:q:q werde ich mal wieder mein "berühmtes":g Brassenrezept hier rein stellen. Aber ich glaube fast, wenn jemand eine Abneigung gegen etwas hat und nur nach dem geht, was manche so von sich geben, wird er dies wohl auch nie ausprobieren. Nun gut, einen Versuch wäre es auf jeden Fall wert, da Brassen ein wirklich tolles und wohlschmeckendes Fleisch bieten. Meines Erachtens ist die Brasse eine der besten Süßwasser-Speisefische, wenn man von Raubfischen mal absieht. 
Und hier das Rezept:

*Brachsen (Brasse) im Backofen*

*Zutaten für 3-4 Personen:*
1 Brachse (Brasse) (keine kleinen Fische nehmen, sondern ab einer Größe von mindestens 1.250 g), geschuppt und ausgenommen, ca. 750 g. Kartoffeln, 2-3 Zwiebeln, Paprika (edelsüß), Curry, Pfeffer, Kräutersalz, Basilikum, Petersilie, Oregano 

*Zubereitung:*
Kartoffeln schälen und in ca. 1/2 cm. dicke Scheiben schneiden. Ein Backblech einfetten, bzw. Backpapier als Unterlage verwenden, und mit den Kartoffelscheiben belegen. Die Gewürze und Kräuter mischen, den Fisch mit der Würzmischung innen und außen würzen.Die Zwiebeln vierteln, den Fisch damit füllen. Die Brachse auf die Kartoffelscheiben geben und im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 200 Grad (Umluftherd 180 Grad) 30 - 45 Minuten backen.
 Wenn die Kartoffeln knusprig und braun sind heißt es: "Essen ist fertig!"

*Dazu empfehle ich einen frischen Salat.*

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## WIESI (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, wenn man nen Brassen essen will?????
> Ganz im ernst.... als Speisefisch ist dieser wahrlich nicht geeignet( gerade wegen der 1000 Gräten ) . Es sei denn Du machst Dir Fischbouletten draus. Ansonsten würde ich aufs Brassenessen ganz verzichten und lieber nen schönes Esox oder Barsch Filet knabbern.
> Das gleiche kannst DU auf den Rapfen beziehen. Der hat sogar noch ne Gräte mehr.
> Gruss Ronen



Beim Brassen ist das so wie z.b. auch beim Karpfen: Der Fisch muss einfach nur richtig zubereitet werden. Von da an musst du dir den Fisch also appetittlich zurecht machen, der Fisch selber muss das ja nicht. Und da kann ich auch sagen, dass die Brassen geräuchert wahrlich ein Genuss sind #6

gruß
       Christoph


----------



## ERNTEKAPITÄN (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

auch ich als Jungangler wußte natürlich vor meiner ersten Brasse/Bleie daß der Fisch nicht der beliebteste ist....so geht es wahrscheinlich vielen Angelern. Und deshalb machen Sie sich gar nicht erst selbst ein Bild vom Geschmack.
Klar ist die Brasse schleimiger (auch innen glibberiger) als ein ein Spiegler aber nachdem ich mehrere große Brassen um die 50cm gefangen habe entschloss ich mich mit feinen Gewürz einen Test auf dem Grill. Der Test in der Familie wurde ebenfalls bestanden und mir persönlich hat das Fleisch schon fast besser geschmeckt als das von nem schlabbrigem Karpfen! ...und ich war nicht der Einzige mit dieser Meinung...
Übrigens konnte ich in Punkto Gräten auch keine wirklichen Extreme zwischen Karpfen und Brasse machen (viell. ist's ja so schlimm bei kleinen Brassen)
Das Beste ist also immer noch selber ne Meinung bilden...


----------



## Frankko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Da die Y- Gräten im Filet keinen Halt zum übrigen Skelett haben, ist es von Vorteil ein paar Schnitte mit einem scharfen, schmalen Messer quer zur Faser zu machen. Diese Schnitte dürfen nur bis zur Haut gehen und diese nicht durchtrennen. Je dichter der Schnittabstand, um so feiner die Gräten die man dann auch nicht mehr spürt. Diese so vorbereiteten Filets werden auf der Fleischseite kurz angebraten und dann auf der Haut knusprig fertiggebraten.
Einfach lecker.
Aber über 45cm sollten die Brassen schon lang sein.
Gruss Frankko


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Also ich räucher meine brassen immer und die meisten sind kleine so um die 30cm manche haben aber auch 40cm!Und die brassen schmecken ziemlich ziemlich gut und dass mit den gräten also bei meinen brassen kann ich meistens dass ganze skelet abziehen oder ich breche die gräten vorher von der wirbelsäule und ziehe sie nach dem räuchern einfach ab


----------



## domainmike (9. August 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Also ich esse auch Brassen und auch Alande !!

Ihr müsst einfach Filets (möglichst ohne Haut) machen und dann mit einem Filettiermesser die Filets der Länge nach in ca 5 mm schmale Streifen schneiden. Ist genau wie Zwiebelschneiden. Die Gräten knacken dann richtig beim schneiden und man hat letztlich nur noch 5 mm breite Gräten.

Dieses "Brassengeschnetzelte" dann unpaniert (!!) in eine mit heissem Öl versehenen Pfanne legen und die Filetstreifen plattdrücken und auf die ganze Fläche der Pfanne verteilen. Durch dieses Plattdrücken wird der Kontakt der kleinen Gräten zum Heissen Fett und Pfanne maximiert und sie schmoren dann fast komplett weg.

Wenn ihr dann das braungebratene Brassengeschnetzelte auf dem Teller habt, braucht ihr euch um Gräten keine Sorgen zu machen. Ihr könnt den Teller richtig wegschaufeln und werdet sicher begeistert sein.

Brassen haben einen sehr guten Geschmack !! Probiert es mal aus und verflucht die Dinger nicht immer so. Wenn jeder die Brassen wieder reinschmeisst, weil er nicht weiss, was er damit machen soll, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie den Karpfen immer mehr Konkurrenz machen und sich unkontrolliert vermehren. 

Also haut rein ! Esst eure Feinde auf  #6


----------



## Chefkoch-Schenker (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

hi alle zusammen
ihr könnt vielleich gut fischen,aber vom kochen habt ihr nicht viel ahnung,
am besten zubereitet man brachsen so vor,dass man ihn ausnimmt und filetiert.je nach geschmack auch häutet
danach nimmt man das filet und schneidet wie frank es gesagt hat etwa all 3 mm quer ins filet,dass die geräte durchtrennt sind
danach macht man einen teig mit weisswein,mehl,wasser,salz.
danach durch den teig ziehen und frittieren,danach werden die geräte knusprig und man isst sie mit
ja kein ei rein oder backteig,bierteig machen
denn auf diese entwickelt sich dampf zwischen dem fisch und dem teig und es funktioniert nicht.,..also viel spass beim nachkochen.


----------



## Gold-Brasse (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Das Entschuppen von Brassen ist ganz einfach:

1. Die Brasse auf ein Holzbrett o.ä. legen – dann rutscht sie nicht.
 2. Die Brasse mit der linken Hand am Schwanz festhalten. Mit einem vernünftigen  Fischentschupper in der rechten Hand vom Schwanz bogenförmig in Richtung Kopf in kräftigen Zügen schruppen

 3. Das Tierchen unter fließendem Wasser abwaschen und die Schuppenreste entfernen. Fertig.

Tipps

- Wenn du das Ausnehmen nach dem Entschuppen erledigen, lässt sich die Bauchpartie besser entschuppen.
 - Halte die Brasse feucht – angetrocknete Schuppen lösen sich schlecht.
 - den Fisch vorher einmal langziehen, das bricht die Schuppen bereits etwas auf und das Entschuppen geht leichter.
  - Bei sehr festsitzenden Schuppen kann das kurze Eintauchen in kochendem Wasser helfen.
 - Mit etwas Salz an den Fingern ist die Fischhaut griffiger.
Den Fischentschupper, den ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann ist der von GWP: http://www.profi-fischschupper.de/brasse-entschuppen.htm


----------



## roki (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

|wavey:Hallo ,
ich räuchere und esse gerne Brachsen, muß oder soll man die vorher schuppen? Die Meinungen gehen auseinander. Kann mir jemand konkret weiterhelfen?
Ich Hab sie bis jetzt immer geschuppt.
Gruß aus der Opf.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

Kannst du dir sparen. Haut und Schuppen lassen sich vor/beim Essen leicht abziehen.


----------



## thanatos (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

schlecht schmeckt das Fleisch ja nicht,ob gekocht, gebraten oder
geräuchert ,aber nach ein paar Häppchen hab ichs immer aufgegeben.
Ein Plattenbaurentner erzälte mal erentgrätet immer mit ner Pinzette,
dauert etwa zwei Stunden "hab ja sonst nüscht zu tun"


----------



## roki (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachsen) richtig?*

:mDanke, werde ich mal so probieren


----------

